# water based ink transfers, not plastisol



## 79 camaro (Dec 23, 2007)

anyone know a company that makes water based ink heat transfers, i hate using plastisol it looks cheesy, looking for a natural vintage look.


----------



## knox harrington (Nov 30, 2007)

I followed several leads and found nothing. Let us know if you find anything though...


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Hello 79 camaro and :welcome:!

Can you post a picture of a tee that you're trying to get the same/similar look of? I am not aware of a water-based heat transfer. You may need to seek out a water-based screenprinter.

I have touched some heat transfers on light/white that had almost no hand. But, dark tee transfers that I've touched had a hand.


----------



## 79 camaro (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey AB thanks for the cordial welcome i am looking for a flaking paint look, or cracked paint, i don't have a picture but if you have any vintage t's or sweats you'll know what i mean. I do many differen't styles per transfer and they aren't alway's coordinated deliveries so transfers keep me flexible. Is it possible to screen onto paper or do they become too brittle?


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

79 camaro said:


> Is it possible to screen onto paper or do they become too brittle?


Can you be more specific of what you mean when you say "screen onto paper?"

I've attached a picture of what I think you're referring to...

AB


----------



## 79 camaro (Dec 23, 2007)

basically screenprint water based ink transfer on transfer paper, so that i can 
press later with heat press. I can't really tell regarding the ink but it would need to have a filter on it to give it a distressed look, the cracked paint is actually an undercured screen print that paint cracks after wash, from what i'm told.


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

There's no process I'm aware of to screenprint a water-based ink heat transfer. I've seen just a screenprinted plastisol-based ink heat transfer.

Another option to get your look and hand ("feel") printed on demand is to consider a DTG printer. I have seen them new for $15,000-$20,000 with accessories or you can find them used.

As mentioned before, I've touched light color fabric heat transfers and it was nearly no hand (thus, like a water-based screenprint). But, the transfers I've touched for dark fabric has a hand. The picture I posted of a butterfly was printed using water-based inks by a screenprinter.

However, these pictures I posted from this past week was done with inkjet transfer paper for light fabrics. They nearly have no hand. The border you see is because the transfer paper was not put through a cutter, as the paper used is not self-weeding.

AB


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

79 camaro said:


> basically screenprint water based ink transfer on transfer paper, so that i can
> press later with heat press. I can't really tell regarding the ink but it would need to have a filter on it to give it a distressed look, the cracked paint is actually an undercured screen print that paint cracks after wash, from what i'm told.


The reason plastisol transfers work is because they are not fully heat cured (dried) until they are applied to the garment. Air alone will completely dry water based ink so once its dried on paper, there is no way to then affix it to a garment.

You can get the distressed, cracked, aged look in the design process. It does not have to be done in the printing process.

There are also some plastisol paints specifically formulated to crack after application.


----------



## 79 camaro (Dec 23, 2007)

i am using a filter called "thrift" from machine wash 3 series for best case scenario so far. i just love that dry dusty paint from old vintage transfers it leaves nice halftones on the shirt as it comes off. What is the name of the plastisol ink that cracks? J crew did some nice cracked paint last season as well as John Varvatos. paint so thick it looked like old windowsill paint.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

79 camaro said:


> i am using a filter called "thrift" from machine wash 3 series for best case scenario so far. i just love that dry dusty paint from old vintage transfers it leaves nice halftones on the shirt as it comes off. What is the name of the plastisol ink that cracks? J crew did some nice cracked paint last season as well as John Varvatos. paint so thick it looked like old windowsill paint.


Shatter Base by Rutland.

Check this out:

ScreenWeb | New Directions In Special-Effect Printing


http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t6055.html


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

splathead said:


> Shatter Base by Rutland.
> 
> Check this out:
> 
> ...


Good article


----------



## hinesja (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi-
I'm using Mr Wash filters also and plastisol transfers. I've only used it on one color designs, but the cracked/vintage look comes out really nicely. The hand with a hot split transfer is fairly soft and comparable to silkscreen. I've been looking for something closer to a water based ink in plastisol transfers but haven't found one.
-Jason


----------



## hedsteve (Sep 8, 2009)

we're in the process of getting things ready to start printing water based transfers. We're going to be doing some testing still but if you're interested I can let you know how things go. Initial tests with opaques on dark shirts worked well.


----------



## hinesja (Jun 23, 2008)

Sure! How's the hand? I'd love something that's thinner and closer to water-based silk screens...even if it's a little translucent.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

This is a weird post. Hinesja's post says it was posted in 2009. Steve's post came next then Hinesha's again. Still with only 6 prior posts. it should have at least read 7.


----------



## hedsteve (Sep 8, 2009)

Not as soft as translucent waterbase but soft. Opacity is pretty good too.


----------



## hedsteve (Sep 8, 2009)

White matsui 301 waterbased transfer onto a 80/20 hooded sweatshirt.


----------



## hedsteve (Sep 8, 2009)

We've done distressed prints with the waterbased inks but this was the first run of these that we applied.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

selanac said:


> This is a weird post. Hinesja's post says it was posted in 2009. Steve's post came next then Hinesha's again. Still with only 6 prior posts. it should have at least read 7.


I wonder if you blocked/ignored someone and they don't show up?

I want more info on these transfers. This is mind boggling to me.


----------



## MrFingerz (Sep 22, 2013)

Haven't seen them commercially available (I'd imagine they wouldn't ship well/ezly) but if you are or know a good screen printer this may help. 
How to Print Water-Based Heat Transfers | Printwear


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

They could be made, but water based ink is horrible to work with. 

It clogs really easy. Or should I say, dries in the screen! I know you have to fill the screen right after you print.


----------



## hedsteve (Sep 8, 2009)

From the picture I posted the other day it should be clear that it is possible and has amazing results.

We printed these in house and pressed the next day. Have extras I plan on doing more testing with.


----------



## travexposed (Sep 26, 2011)

Hey Steve... I just read your post regarding your trial on water based screen printed transfers, how did you go with this trail?

...Trav.


----------



## EmEvers (Jun 13, 2017)

hedsteve said:


> we're in the process of getting things ready to start printing water based transfers. We're going to be doing some testing still but if you're interested I can let you know how things go. Initial tests with opaques on dark shirts worked well.


Hi Steve,
I see this post is from 2014, but did you have luck printing water based inks onto transfer paper? If you did I would be very interested to know if they worked and how we can buy them! Thanks!


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

There is lot of screenprinting water based transfer system. 

In europe, you have Sico, Tiflex, grafco to name a few, there is much more !


----------



## hedsteve (Sep 8, 2009)

It worked but not with the standard transfer paper. We had to order some material from china that reminds me of the backing from cad-cut vinyl transfers. 

Haven't played around with it much since, we did some testing with silicone inks too. 

It didn't seem to hold up as well as other methods and we discussed trying to use a 2nd screen with foil adhesive to get better coverage of adhesive as we found the powder didn't stick to the thin deposit of waterbased ink very well.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

how about trying it on sublimation paper since that waterbase and the paper is made for it to release the gas to the shirt and release.


----------

